# Leftover Nacho Cheese Sauce



## jennabugg

I just had a party at home and have leftover Nacho Cheese. I hate wasting and would rather find a good use for all of it. i was thinking cheese and potato soup,but im not sure how i would do that. any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Zhizara

Spicy mac & cheese.


----------



## Claire

For the soup, first cube the potatoes, then cook in chicken broth until tender.  Anywhere in there you can add any herbs and spices.  Take off the heat, and let cool a bit (not cool, but maybe a bit above room temp).  If you want it thicker, take a potato masher and mash some of the potatoes.  Add the cheese, and put back on the heat (low) to warm, stirring.


----------



## Barbara L

If you like cheese on your broccoli or cauliflower, you could use the nacho cheese for that.


----------



## CraigC

How did you make the cheese sauce and with what cheese(s)?


----------



## buckytom

nacho cheesesteaks!

that's right. they're so good, if someone even looks at it you'll say, "hey, that's nacho cheesesteak!"


----------



## GLC

Schnitzel/CFS topped with sauteed onions and peppers and the cheese.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Put it on a steak hoagie!


----------



## Kayelle

Topping for Enchilada's, or even easier, for a plate of Taco meat and corn chips Nacho's.


----------



## blissful

I once or twice had a #10 can of nacho cheese. I portioned it and froze it. When it thawed and was warmed in the microwave, it was excellent, I'd do that again.


----------



## Cerise

Maybe I'm late, but if there's any left:

Cheese Fries
Chili Cheese or "Animal Fries"

Cheese fries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## simonbaker

par boil redskin potatoes:  Nacho cheesey potatoes or hash browns

Have a party...Invite everyone over for a potato bar or a taco bar.

Nacho cheese freezes well too.


----------

